# Government Stealing Again...



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

No surprise, just like Obamacare laws only apply when it is to his advantage.

IRS Seizing Tax Refunds of Children, Grandchildren Over Parents' Decades-Old Debts | Fox News Insider


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, now the government is enslaving grandchildren to pay the debts of those who come before them.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

How about that.. Ya know, Here lately I have been hoping the economy collapses or we have some other shtf situation just so we can hit the "reset" button.. Personally, I don't think we can fix things the way we are going.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

The governmwnt is so broke they are dong whatever they can to get money. What is next???


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> How about that.. Ya know, Here lately I have been hoping the economy collapses or we have some other shtf situation just so we can hit the "reset" button.. Personally, I don't think we can fix things the way we are going.


I completely agree and I think we are very well beyond being able to fix things in as much as "putting things back the way they were". Though I would not wish for a SHTF situation. I don't think any of us TRULY want that. But, as a prepper, I prepare for the worst case scenario, best I can with what I have, hoping it never happens.

It feels like we're experiencing a slow death like cancer. I think we're coming to a head with the federal government. This is evidenced by the situation with the rancher in Nevada and the responding "American Patriots" who have headed for his ranch to ensure that the government does not get themselves another "Waco" or "Ruby Ridge". And I admire them for it. If I had the means and ability to go, I would. Some day, it may not be a matter of means or ability, it may simply be my duty to go, regardless the consequences. I have taken a position that says no more.

It is time that We The People tell them, "We've had enough and we're not going to take anymore. We're not going to allow you to bully us, we're not going to allow you to treat as as subjects, we're not going to allow you, the government, to live and breath as an entity with impunity and disregard for us as human beings in this great nation."

I love my country. I hate our government. It has grown out of control and no longer performs the job it was intended to perform and no longer performs its duties as sworn under oath. I have a problem with that.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The gov't must have money in order to provide free sh&t to the parasites.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I completely agree and I think we are very well beyond being able to fix things in as much as "putting things back the way they were". Though I would not wish for a SHTF situation. I don't think any of us TRULY want that. But, as a prepper, I prepare for the worst case scenario, best I can with what I have, hoping it never happens.
> 
> It feels like we're experiencing a slow death like cancer. I think we're coming to a head with the federal government. This is evidenced by the situation with the rancher in Nevada and the responding "American Patriots" who have headed for his ranch to ensure that the government does not get themselves another "Waco" or "Ruby Ridge". And I admire them for it. If I had the means and ability to go, I would. Some day, it may not be a matter of means or ability, it may simply be my duty to go, regardless the consequences. I have taken a position that says no more.
> 
> ...


I do not think you need to worry about scraping together travel expenses to go to a place to help defend liberty. The way they are going, I am sure there will be plenty of opportunities closer to home soon.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They were taking older people's social security to repay student loans


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The few friends I have say they dislike discussing politics, I tell them it is easy, if you love your neighbor and hate politicians, we are in agreement. lol

I hate to say it but what Inor is saying is true. Save your gas money and have it ready for when they come strolling down your street, demanding
your food, water, women and children. This year has all been downhill fast, surprising to even me, cause I am not really surprised by what they do
but what they are getting away with and how fast they are doing it.

Oh yeah and heart bleed, lol... change your password today, and find out 10 years from now there is another dozen "heartbleed bugs" oh btw
the NSA likely already knows they are there.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

What I have to say is illegal.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> What I have to say is illegal.


Same here!!


----------

